# Going S-OFF when already Rooted



## stevebish (Sep 27, 2011)

My HTC Desire is already rooted with Unrevoked, has ClockworkMOD recovery installed and running CM7.1.

Now I want to gain S-OFF to unlock to use other networks. If I use the instructions here, can you tell me if I can stop at Step II, or do I need to continue through the entire process?

Also, if I can stop at Step II, will I be wiping all user data? I'd backup anyway, just checking.

Many thanks


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

AFAIK, getting S-OFF does not allow you to use other networks.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, you only need to go to step 2. No, you will not be able to use other networks.
You may want to RUU back to stock before doing this.


----------



## stevebish (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, both useful answers.


----------

